# my frist Tropheus MIX tank. enjoying



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

new lover(only 3 monthes) when i first time to see a Tropheus pic online, must get them cause them are so bueatiful. And i failed in my first tank (5 Tropheus duboisi ) because i didnot do too much research about them and feed them bloodworm. and then i did a lot of research. and now, i am successful to breed Tropheus sp. Black "Kirizi(all alived). but i am really love, really love to get some of them.if anyone selling ikola and ilangi, pls let me know.

okay, enjoying everyone:bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

and those are other africa cichlid


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

and three plecos ( sold )


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice tropheus  like the yellow comp too


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you have done great job!


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

Mferko said:


> nice tropheus  like the yellow comp too


haha thanks i am really love your tank, nice trophues tank.
and what do you mean for the "yellow comp", sorry about my English, it's my second language. haha


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> you have done great job!


yes, thanks BC Aquaria, i got a lot of research. thanks enjoying,


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

the altolamps, very nice, good size  my white calvus seem so small in comparison 









i notice u had them for sale, if i were you i would keep them


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

yes, they are really smart and funny. but they love blood food and tropheus not. 
anyways, i will keep them now. and add more tropheus.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

my calvus and my tropheus both get a mix of dainichi veggie fx and New life spectrum cichlid formula, both 1mm pellets i mixed them up in a bowl and poured back into the containers. a 3 finger pinch 3x a day (enuff that its gone in 30 seconds and none hits the bottom)


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

ya i love my tropheus tank there always busy just hope my holding females will produce ,


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

Mferko said:


> nice tropheus  like the yellow comp too





onefishtwofish said:


> you have done great job!





big_bubba_B said:


> ya i love my tropheus tank there always busy just hope my holding females will produce ,


well, good luck for you, when your ilangi breeding, i want buy some of them from you. just give me a PM thanks


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

Mferko said:


> my calvus and my tropheus both get a mix of dainichi veggie fx and New life spectrum cichlid formula, both 1mm pellets i mixed them up in a bowl and poured back into the containers. a 3 finger pinch 3x a day (enuff that its gone in 30 seconds and none hits the bottom)


i feed them New life spectrum cichlid formula too, but calvus do not eat them too much.


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)




----------

